# Advice Needed - Best Out There??



## vaalboy (26/11/13)

Hi all,

As I am a noob and have been scouring the web for information I have quickly come to realise that finding the best fit product to suit each individuals need differ dramatically and that a high level of mod/customisation could be required. 

I would however most appreciate your opinions of what you would consider the best overall e-cig on the market and which is readily available to us in SA. I currently use Green Smoke which suffices, but find the cartridge consumption excessive and quite costly. Friends of mine use Twisp which they enjoy, but I'm not sure of the difference of liquid refill consumption vs. the disposable cartridge models. 

Any input/advice will be most appreciated


----------



## Gizmo (26/11/13)

I honestly would recommend a iclear 16 and twist battery as a good starting point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/11/13)

Well If you say best, I reckon that means you do not want to spend on hardware again in the near future.
This is my 2c on the matter.
For cost effective, yet a decent vaping experience.
iTaste VV, with Protank 2 Mini.
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Digital-mods/Innokin-iTaste-VV-V3
with
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/atomizers/clearomizers/kanger-mini-protank2

Otherwise, for a bit more advanced unit, with larger tank capacity, get a zmax with Protank 2 standard
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Digital-mods/sigelei-zmax-v5
with
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/atomizers/clearomizers/kanger-mini-protank2

Personally for me, the protank mini will not do the job. As it is, I deplete 2 full protanks a day, along with at least 1 or 2 ml of dripping in between. If I use a protank mini, i will sit and refill my tanks the whole day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## iPWN (26/11/13)

What Crafty said ! Can't go wrong with either option he mentioned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

If you decide to go into mechanical mods and rebuildables, without a shadow of a doubt the Reo Grand with Reomizer2. Here is what a very experienced (3 years + vaping and a writer of vaping blogs) said on getting his first Reo Grand with RM2:

_I've owned my REO Grand for all of 12 hours. On the PV side I've come up through kr808's, 5v box mods, a variety of vv and mech box and tube mods. For toppers I've gone through pre-filled cartos, attys, dripping attys, carto tanks, RBAs (gennys and drippers). My gennys took a back seat to drippers because the flavor was worth the hassle of having to drip 5-10 drops every few minutes. Drippers leak but it is still worth it, the flavor of a good dripper can't be beat.
Then I got a REO /w an RM2. Now I have to go through my collection of PVs and attys and visit the classified section to see if I can get enough for another REO. 
REO's don't leak. Clean dripper taste. 6mL of juice, no dripping necessary. Able to easily activate the lock with one finger - literally. More "stock" vapor than other drippers. Of course a lot of this is due to set up, but there's something about the RM2 that makes it easier to get more vapor out of it vs other RBAs if you compare same coil wraps/Ω/wick. It's porcupine magic. Machined out of block aluminum, you can literally run it over with your car, pick it up and vape it. It's mechanical, no electronics, wire or solder to fail. Parts that can fail due to wear and tear associated with anything mechanical can be replaced by the user or sent in to have Rob do it for you if you are not mechanically inclined, don't have time, or are just plain lazy. They come in a wider variety of colors than any other MOD I have ever seen (that isn't wrapped in colored paper for decoration.) It is a tough, powder coated finish. Wood versions, VV versions and different sized are available from time to time. Made in USA. Retains it's resale value. Comes with a spare 6mL bottle for quick flavor changes, more available if you want them. Drives with you nice. In your lap, between your legs, in a cup holder or laying on the seat next to you. 6mL of juice and an 18650 battery you just squonk n vape. No fiddling. Will outlast many less expensive MOD purchases. Very finely crafted and durable.
If all of that isn't enough, as an added bonus - it's just down right sexy.
It's not a fad, many MODs have come and gone since the REO has been around. Individual REO PVs have been in daily use while whole product lines have come and gone, and you couldn't get their owners to part with them.
It's not an inexpensive MOD but then it's not cheaply made. I literally could have purchased 3 more REOs had I not purchased the PVs that I have that I was/am not happy with. 
I wonder how much I would have saved had I just gotten a REO to begin with? Who am I kidding, I would just have more REOs by now. (but I wouldn't have had a junk box filled with... well broken junk._
Tons of information here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/. Web site: www.reosmods.com. Below is a picture of my Reos:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/11/13)

Thanks for your replies and advice. 

I am very interested in this.......



CraftyZA said:


> Well If you say best, I reckon that means you do not want to spend on hardware again in the near future.
> 
> Otherwise, for a bit more advanced unit, with larger tank capacity, get a zmax with Protank 2 standard
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Mods/Digital-mods/sigelei-zmax-v5
> ...


 
Problem is sourcing the zmax. Chatted to skybluevaping and no stock. Any other suppliers I could try or do you guys normally source from the states?


----------



## Silver (26/11/13)

Hi Vaalboy

I'm not as experienced a vaper as the other posters above, but i may be able to help you out with some of your thinking. I also use Green Smoke and I have 4 Twisp Clearos. I got the Green Smoke and the Twisp at the same time, thinking I would compare them to each other. Then I got two variable voltage batteries (iTaste and Vision Spinner) and a Kanger Protank 2 (the bigger one, not the mini). Thats the one that Crafty recommended with the bigger tank.

So far, I have tried about 5 or 6 brands of easily available local juices. Still got about 2 or 3 more brands to go. 

And guess what, for overall experience, still my current best setup is as follows:
- my Twisp Clearo with a mixture of Twisp juices in 1 tank (Polar Mint, Rebel and Cherry)

Crafty is right, I probably go through about 5ml of e-liquid per day and since the Clearo tank holds only 1.6ml, I would have to fill up a few times. So I have 3 Clearo's fully filled in the morning and i can pretty much get through a day without refilling. 

Strangely enough, of all the flavours I've tried (available locally) the GreenSmoke device has the best tobacco flavour so far. (I like their absolute tobacco and red label) It also has the best coffee flavour I've tasted. I keep my Green Smoke devices nearby for the occasional puff. 1 device also goes with me when I go out, since they are really portable. 

So let me give some of the Pros and Cons I have found with these devices:
GreenSmoke
-----------------
Pros
- for my taste, the best tobacco flavours and coffee flavour that i've tried - if I find a juice that beats it, i may retire my GreenSmoke devices
- very small, light and convenient
- if you drop it, its unlikely to break
- doesnt leak, so you can carry this anywhere
- discreet - you can pull it out anywhere and with the smaller battery, you can cover the whole thing and no-one really notices

Cons
- low battery life so it works nicely as an occasional puffer, but not for your main vaping device...
- yes it is costly - i agree. But since I use it as an occasional puffer, i dont replace cartridges often

Twisp Clearo and Twisp juices
---------------------------------------
Pros:
- so far, they have the best juices I have tasted (except for tobacco). Apparently they are organic flavours. It comes through. Many other juices I've tried have a strange taste and some have an aftertaste. For flavour, I think Twisp is very good. Bear in mind, I havent yet sampled as many juices as others on this forum. I also havent yet ordered some of the highly rated juices from overseas. I have focused on the ones available here first and am still busy with that...
- their juices and product are easily available - they are the only ones that have "kiosks" in most of the major shopping centres in SA. They also have an online store, but I havent tested it yet.
- It seems like their Clearo device has been carefully matched with their juice to ensure a good experience. Its a good vape with good vapour and flavour. Their stuff is easy to operate, fill and clean. No fiddling required. 

Cons
- the devices and juices are expensive - quite a lot more expensive than others. With their discount at R8 per ml, its can be double the price of what other locally available juices cost. 
- my only gripe is that they leak a bit. It seems like the condensed vapour leaks slightly out of the mouthpiece (where it attaches to the Clearo). So if you leave it on a piece of roller towel overnight, you'll see the next morning, there is a small bit of liquid that has seeped out. Its not a bad leak and I dont think its from the main tank, but what this means is that you cant just pop this in your bag or put it in your pocket when you go out. It needs to be covered.
- Not much throat kick. Look I;m no expert here, but from what I can tell, the combination of the juice and the device doesnt give a huge throat kick. If I havent vaped for a a few hours, the first 2 or 3 drags does give a pleasing tingling sensation in the back of the throat, but its not very "strong" after that. 

Vision Spinner battery (variable voltage) with Kanger ProTank 2 (not the mini)
Pros:
- you can wind up the voltage to suit your preference. I have noticed it gets a bit more intense as you increase the voltage. However, you normally find a point at about 4V and you leave it there. Since I dont change coils or atomisers, I leave it there. With the same juice it gives me slightly less flavour, but a slightly more intense vape than the Twisp Clearo
- Much longer battery life - the Vision Spinner I have is 1300mah. That is twice what the Twisp battery is. So it lasts longer before charges. I have a spare battery and keep it charged.
- The tank carries 2.5 ml. That is more than the 1.6ml on my Twisp Clearo. It therefore lasts about 50% longer. 
- There is something pleasing to picking up my Vision+Protank. Its quite a lot bigger than the Twisp Clearo and feels great 


Cons:
- I have sensed a slight loss of flavour on my Protank 2 with the same juice. Maybe because the tank is bigger. Not sure why. Some people have said that the Protank Mini actually delivers better flavour. 
- I wouldn't drop the device. Something is bound to break. Its quite heavy
- Its not as portable. 
- Its not very discreet. I wouldnt pull this out at a restaurant and start vaping - I suppose that day will come eventually.

So I havent gotten into Mods yet or Rebuildable Atomisers, so far just the devices above.
So far, they suit my needs pretty well. I use the Twisp Clearos and my Protank at home and at the office. 
When I travel, I take a Clearo and one of my GreenSmoke devices.

Am now looking for good tobacco juices that I can enjoy and am looking for non-tobacco flavours that are as good as the Twisp flavours, but cheaper.

Incidentally, anyone who thinks they will save money by vaping is crazy. I use about 5ml per day. Primarily Twisp liquids. So at R160 for a 20ml bottle, thats about R40 per day. Not to talk about all the money I've spent on the equipment. I was only a pack a day smoker before. Thats about R30 per day. But I think to pay a bit more for a healthier alternative is a great deal.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/11/13)

Awesome post Silver1 - thank you.


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Thanks for that detailed post, Silver. I also started with the Twisp Clearos and Twisp juices, but they are way too expensive as your sums point out. Currently my high quality imported juice works out at R17 per day. Also I smoked between 60 and 80 cigs a day - splendid justification to buy equipment! I also have a Hangsen Highway/555 DIY juice, which I alternate with the more expensive ones. Cost for DIY I have not worked out, but far cheaper than commercial juices. 

Before I switched to Reos I just adored the Vision Spinners with Mini Protanks - HRH still uses that. Equivalent to a Spinner would be Skyblue's EGO SLB - just a bit more advanced, and cheaper than I paid for a Spinner.

BTW, I have a whole box of Greensmokes at home - gifted by a family member who started on them. I agree their tobacco is very good tasting (but who knows what is in there), but just do not satisfy me enough to stay of the stinkies.


----------



## vaalboy (26/11/13)

Does anyone have any experience with a CV Tank unit? Seems like a huge tank (5ml) and a large battery (1300 mAh)

http://capevape.co.za/Ecigarette-Kits-And-Bundles/CapeVape-CVTANK-Ecigarette-Starter-Kit


----------



## Tom (26/11/13)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for your replies and advice.
> 
> I am very interested in this.......
> 
> ...


 
a few weeks ago I was in the same boat, asked my questions here and got gr8 advice which led me to the exact same setup. here is the thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/decisions-decisions-need-advice-pls.298/

And.... it changed everything from there, I have given up smoking completely and thoroughly enjoy vaping in god mode 

Btw, I like the mini ProTank, I have not found my ADV yet, therefore I try multiple juices per day. I sometimes don't even fill it up because I am not sure of the juice....


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

vaalboy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a CV Tank unit? Seems like a huge tank (5ml) and a large battery (1300 mAh)
> 
> http://capevape.co.za/Ecigarette-Kits-And-Bundles/CapeVape-CVTANK-Ecigarette-Starter-Kit


 
That looks like a Kanger Protank clone. From what I've read they could give you endless problems. The battery, if a genuine Ego product, could be good, but it does not have variable voltage or variable wattage, which you *must* have if you are going for this type of setup.


----------



## iPWN (26/11/13)

Yeah that is deffo a Protank knock off , rather get the real deal from a reputable supplier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (28/11/13)

Just thought I'd provide some feedback on what I have ended up with for crit.

Sigelei vmax V5 kit

Then I have also opted for:

Kanger protank 2 (also compatible with the vmax)
Vision skinner 1300mAh VV
Usb charger
spare tank glass
Spare coils (also compatible with the vmax)
Variety of different brand liquids to experiment with

Thanks for all the advice received so far. It's quite a steep learning curve for sure. Many hours of youtube vid's under the belt as well - lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

Be careful.... Vaping youtube videos can make hours disappear in what feels like minutes! 
The only other genre on youtube that can make me loose track of time is scare pranks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Awesome Vaalboy, remember to post pictures once in your hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (28/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Be careful.... Vaping youtube videos can make hours disappear in what feels like minutes!
> The only other genre on youtube that can make me loose track of time is scare pranks.


You obviously have not searched for Japanese game shows.... You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

